# Lower leaves yellowing and dying in vegitation



## snowberry (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello to all,
Im new to the forum but i have been browsing it for about a year. I have 3 girls growing under two 48 inch 'natural light supplement' ott-lites. im about a month and a half into vergitation and the girls are two indicas and one sativa. the sativa is twice as big as the indicas. Thy are all exhibiting the same problem, there very bottom leaves are yellowing than shriveling up and dying. I have yet to fertilize them and personally feel that the bottom leaves are not recieving enough light. the problem is about a week and a half old and seems to be getting worse.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 15, 2008)

are you talking about the single set of single leaves, the first set of 3, or the first little round leaves that sprouted? imo its normal for the lowest leaves to die off. but its very hard to say without seeing it or gettin more info.. jmo


----------



## daf (Oct 15, 2008)

yeAH bud, we neeed some pics


----------



## JBonez (Oct 15, 2008)

most of my 18 plants lower leaves are yellowing, yellow with brown spots, and appear to be dying, but the vegetation above the very first two leaf sets is flourishing! Dont worry about the bottom fan leaves yellowing off and dying, if the new growth looks good, then things are going in the right direction, on the flip side, if the new growth is having issues, this will indicate a problem that is happening real time. hope this helps.


----------



## snowberry (Oct 16, 2008)

how far up does the yellowing spread before yours stopped(jbonez). Also when should I start to fertilize my girls, like i said im about 1 2/3 months into vegitation. Whats a good vegitation fertilizer. One last question... When should I start flowering im so anxious.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 17, 2008)

just click the link in my sig, scroll to the last pic and you can see my plants. I am feeding them Botanicare pureblend pro Grow. if you havent fed since youve had them, then they are most likely lacking nitrogen, or something. get a good food from the hydro store and give them 1/3 the recommended dose, see how they react. You cant grow pot without investing a little money on the goods!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

1 2/3 month veg...i would say  lack of "N" is why plants useing it up  and leafs yellowing..get yourself some good nutes...there are lots out there..i would stay clear of miricle grow products..but thats me..and you can flower anytime you want..just a shorter veg time will meen a smaller yield..but 6 weeks  is about the norm here for veg...how much room you working with and whats the lights?  thanks for shareing with us my friend..take care and be safe..and remember  KEEP M GREEN


----------

